#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Space before first name in mail merge

## charlie11k

In my excel Column A I had a space before the first name in every row.  I used =trim(A1) and that fixed it but when i merged it into mail merge......there is now a space before the name....not sure if this is excel or word.......help?

----------


## teylyn

hard to tell without seeing the Excel file and the Word merge document

----------


## charlie11k

this is the most ridiculous thing!
This is what my excel looks like:
A1                                        B1                          C1         D1    E1
Ron & Iva Smith                      1098 Rain St             Whitney Tx    76626

This is what my POS Mail Merge in Word looks like:

           Ron & Iva Smith
          1098 Rain St
          Whitney Tx, 76626

My address and city/state/zip are aligned properly but my name line is a space to the right!  How the hell to I fix this because I have been dealing with this now for 3 hours!   I am sorry to be upset but this **** sucks!   and I am not upset with you guys.

----------


## teylyn

read my previous reply and my reply to your other post about the same topic

----------


## shg

Duplicate post, thread closed.

Please continue in your prior thread.

----------

